# Stihl EDT 9 review



## PaulB84 (Mar 5, 2017)

After using my stihl edt-9 tach for a couple weeks I feel like I can offer an opinion on it.

It's my first tach, which I got because I was tired of tuning by ear, being confidant I wasn't getting the performance I should whilst simultaneously being nervous as hell about burning up a saw. 

I researched alot of tachs, but was seduced by the size and mount-ability despite an unknown refresh rate and only a few reviews. It's a lot slower than I was hoping for. Not a full 2....I would put it at 1.5 seconds just my best guess. Not quick enough. It does however offer many cool onboard mounting solutions so will prob find a home on some piece of equipment just not a saw. (Well, maybe on a csm)

Paid $80 or so including shipping from here 
http://www.amickssuperstore.com/Stihl_Tach_p/stihl tach.htm 


No battery change possible but with my experience with other small lithium(?) powered devices this should outlast its value and then some. its always on which i like. no forgetting to turn it off and toasted battery
see photo of back side of unit. battery permanently covered in injected molded or pressure formed plastic or epoxy of some kind. Can see battery outline. 3v lithium?

Seems robust. Is stupid simple, only one button. I spilled bar oil all over it and it still works. Bounced it around in pockets with keys pocket knives etc. Not worried about longevity.

Antenna attachment is just a loop molded in the plastic closer to the wireless receiver.
No actual plug in. For both the wireless antenna and longer wire w alligator clip, they simply thread into the holes seen in the attached pic. My most reliable results have been with the alligator clip .

See owners manual photo for operation and spark types supported. Does 3 different ignition types based on pulse number and timing: 2 pulses per 1 revolution, 1 pulse per 2 revolutions, and 1 pulse per 1 revolution.

As stated, only one button. The diagram on the directions took me a second to decipher (I'm slow) You hold the button for 3 seconds and it takes you from current RPM to max recorded RPM. If you release within 3 seconds it returns to currently reading, keeping the saved max RPM. Hold it through until the max blinks and returns to zero and you'll then start cycling thru the ignition options at 1 second intervals. You'll stay in the "ignition submenu" as long as you hold the button down. Release it when you're on the type you wish to use. Sounds incredibly difficult but in reality it becomes second nature quickly. If you can send a text message you can use this. 

For my purposes it works on my traditional 2 stroke saws. Tested on MS250, MS460s and an 046. Haven't tried it on any other two stroke equipment or my 4mix stuff

So, in summary:

It's small enough to carry anywhere or mount on any piece of gasoline equipment

It's reasonably resilient (only had it 2 weeks)

It's interface is simple quick and reliable

It's finicky about placement on the saw in 
antenna mode. Works better on some saws than others Alligator clips yield much better results but require removing plastic and tuning without air filter covers in place etc. 

It's refresh rate is slow enough I'm replacing it for shop work. Probably with a DTI or something else at .5 sec refresh. I don't like having to WOT that long just to get a single reading, and half the time not getting one anyways bc of poor placement. This may be my fault, I'm experimenting with different ways of holding it while tuning etc. I suppose I could permanently mount wires to saws and attach the tach when using that saw but that seems like more work that a wireless tach should require

Above reasons mean it's not much use keeping in a pocket while cutting either. 

Hope this was helpful for anyone considering an EDT-9


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 5, 2017)

i have the 5, 8 and 9. the 9 is the nest by far


----------



## angelo c (Mar 5, 2017)

A tach is great addition to yer diagnostic tool kit. But by all means use all yer tools too. Your ears being a great tool as well as a screwdriver. I use the tach to confirm what my ear is telling me in the cut. Some saws won't really offer a clear 4stroke burble (rev limited coils ect) that's where the coil is a good helper. Don't be afraid to slowly dial in the "lean" you are comfortable with from a "rich" starting point. After a while you get good at it. Drives me nuts when I hear saws running way lean on job sites that I can't walk over to and tune for them....

Great review of the tach too.


----------



## Finnrpm (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is same product without stihl logo and price....... https://www.hardlineproducts.com/product/hourtach-meter/ 

RV


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Aug 24, 2021)

Can all 3 versions of the Stihl tachometer read limited coils or is it just the newest version (9)?


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes of course. Otherwise it would not make sense for todays models. Most models are electronically limited today.


----------

